# Why does Dublin Bus not display a price list on each bus? Surely this is illegal!



## Towger (13 Dec 2008)

The title says it all "Why does Dublin Bus not display a price list on each bus?" Is this not illegal?

To carry on from that, what exactly is a "Stage"?
Logic would dictate that each stage is a stop, but logic and Dublin Bus don't mix.

When you buy a ticket, it never seems to have the street name you got on printed on it, but one from several stops ago. 

Then the odd time, the 'getting on steet name' and 'getting off street names' are reversed, or the driver is driving the wrong direction!

If you ask the driver "How much is it to ###?", they never know the answer. Everyone just asks for a ticket by price. This brings me back to my first question. Where is the price list on the bus?


----------



## Towger (13 Dec 2008)

So, how do I go about getting one of these magical bus shelters at all bus stops?

Is the ticket supposed to state the street the stage started on or street you boarded the bus on?


----------



## Guest124 (14 Dec 2008)

Got a 121 on Friday last on O'Connell Street in the lashings of rain and I just couldnt believe that their was no bus shelter. They should just have one cash fare say €2 -plenty of pre-paid options available.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (14 Dec 2008)

Dublin Bus built a big illuminated bus shelter outside my office on Northumberland Road which is zoned as a conservation area due to the importance of the buildings.

I complained to Dublin City Council due to the size and commercial nature of it and eventually they had to apply for retention, which they did not get. I would have had no objection to a modest shelter which fitted in with the architecture.  Part of their case as I remember it was that they needed all the advertising to fund the cost of building the shelter. 

They did remove the shelter and have not replaced it with a more appropriate one.


----------



## ClubMan (15 Dec 2008)

Towger said:


> To carry on from that, what exactly is a "Stage"?


See their website.


> When you buy a ticket, it never seems to have the street name you got on printed on it, but one from several stops ago.


Yeah - I've experienced this lots of times. 


> If you ask the driver "How much is it to ###?", they never know the answer. Everyone just asks for a ticket by price. This brings me back to my first question. Where is the price list on the bus?


I always check in advance on their website if in doubt.


----------



## pansyflower (15 Dec 2008)

"When you buy a ticket, it never seems to have the street name you got on printed on it, but one from several stops ago."

Does this inaccuracy affect the price charged?


----------



## Towger (15 Dec 2008)

pansyflower said:


> "Does this inaccuracy affect the price charged?


 
It does, if am inspector gets on. But up have at least a 1 in a 100 chance of that happening.

This morning I did some checking. None of the 'new style' bus stop signs have the stage number written on them. They do have letters on the top, which may have some sort of meaning. Of the 4 stops I checked and read 'all supplied info ' none had the price list or stage. Of the 30 of so stops I passed only one shelter had the Stage No., 3 had info I could not read while passing and 2 more had no info at all apart from bus numbers. Of the 'old style' stops, those with a new yellow background logo on the top had the Stage number in very small print under the logo.


----------



## ClubMan (15 Dec 2008)

Towger said:


> It does, if am inspector gets on. But up have at least a 1 in a 100 chance of that happening.


Not if you can legitimately claim that the driver was at fault in not ensuring that the ticket was correct. But as you say the chances of bumping into a ticket inspector are probably slim. I think I've had my ticket checked less than half a dozen times in the last ten years.


----------



## markpb (15 Dec 2008)

pansyflower said:


> "When you buy a ticket, it never seems to have the street name you got on printed on it, but one from several stops ago."
> 
> Does this inaccuracy affect the price charged?



It does not. Your ticket shows the start of the stage, not the start of your journey. You are charged for all stages you pass through so if you get on at the last stop in the current stage, you are charged as if you had travelled the full length of the stage. Likewise, if you get off at the first stop in any stage, you are charged for the full stage.

Stages are a lot like the zonal system used in a lot of other cities, they're just less well defined and less well explained by DB. Also, they're more complicated because stages are based on routes, not areas.


----------



## CatherineB (16 Dec 2008)

Why do fare stages change though? The Leixlip to Liffey Valley fare used to be €1.70 and now it's €2, baring in mind that's the same fare as it is to the city centre and it's less than half of the distance. It wasn't affected by a fare increase. They're such big fans of standardisation, the Nitelink fare is the same if you get off in Chapelizod as it is if you get off in Maynooth.

I've had bus inspectors on my bus 5 or 6 times in the last year.


----------

